# Catch-and-Release tournament suggestions?



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey all,

A little background and a question for those who participate in inshore Catch-and-Release tournaments...

I am helping out with an inshore catch-and-release tournament fundraiser for a group of youth (BSA Venture Crew) that I volunteer with. They have had a difficult problem with logistics of verification of catch in previous years and are trying to look into ways to streamline the process! The way they did it last year was to hand out unique measuring boards at the captains meeting (to ensure that the image is one of the registered fishermen), the fishermen then took a picture of the fish on the board before releasing it. 

The logistical nightmare they ran into was how to download the picture/time stamp when the fishermen brought their camera into the weigh station - the tournament sponsors had to have almost every type of cell phone/camera cord/USB plug available since there are so many different types of phones/cameras on the market these days!

What ways have you seen, or participated in, for catch verification in catch-and-release inshore tournaments? Any suggestions to help us out at the weigh station!??! They are wanting to make sure there is a saved photo that has a time/date stamp associated to prevent any potential disputes.

Thanks ahead of time for any thoughts and/or suggestions!!!


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

Most C&R tournaments require the angler to provide the appropriate cables at the weight station rather than the tournament needing to provide. Having the designator in the picture or video keeps everyone honest on the date. Time could be by timestamp of camera or capturing it on your chart plotter in the video also.


----------

